
Massive Cryptocurrency Heist Spurs Call for More Regulation - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-28/massive-cryptocurrency-heist-puts-spotlight-on-exchange-security?elqTrackId=4f1ede9e0c884211a6923a2383728a94&elq=2badf1e0e5144dd5ab395c0505fbb7fc&elqaid=10473&elqat=1&elqCampaignId=5187
======
mkirklions
Libertarian that originally wanted BTC to never touch the government hands
here.

BTC has gotten insanely popular and the world has changed. Old people and
finance institutions have gotten involved.

Now I'm okay with regulation on exchanges(I prefer no regulation, but I'm also
reasonable).

You cant exactly regulate the blockchain, wallets will do transactions
regardless. This would only affect exchanges.

